# Platz für´s Boot



## guifri (13. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

bin aktuell dabei mir ein Boot zuzulegen.

Da ich in Düssledorf wohne, aber überwiegend das Boot in die Ostsee setzen werde, überlege ich hin und her, wie ich das am Besten anstellen soll:

Ich will das Boot nicht ständig im Wasser liegen haben sondern nur wenn ich auch fahren werde. 

Jetzt habe ich die Möglich das Boot hier in der Gegend in einer Halle unterzustellen, was pflege- und wartungstechnisch von Vorteil ist.

Nachteil, ich muss jedes Mal ca. 500 km mit Tempo 80 über die Autobahn. Ich glaube, dass mich das auf Dauer nervt.


Alternative wäre einen (abgeschlossenen) Unterstellplatz (nicht Liegeplatz) in Ostseenähe zu finden. Da könnte ich relativ schnell (wenn mal kein Stau ist) mit dem PKW hochschrubben, Boot ans Auto hängen und ab Richtung Wasser.

Weiß jemand von Euch, wo diese Version möglich ist? Bootshalle an der Ostsee???


----------



## guifri (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Platz für´s Boot*

ach so...

region zwischen neustadt und großenbrode zum unterstellen wäre ideal


----------



## Dxlfxn (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Platz für´s Boot*

Hallo Guifri,

überlege dir mal eine andere Variante: Wenn du schon zwischen Neustadt und GroBro bist,
hast du einen großen Vorteil des Trailerbootes abgegeben. Ich würde, wenn überhaupt, mein Boot so positionieren, das ich von dort aus jedes gewünschte Revier ansteuern kann. Was willst du in GroBro/Neustadt z.B. bei Ostwind?
Ich würde mein Boot irgendwo bei Hamburg deponieren, dann kannst du in alle Richtungen fahren.


----------



## AKor74 (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Platz für´s Boot*

Wenn du den Platz zu Hause hast, dann nimm doch eine Schlauchyacht. Die kommt in den Kofferraum oder zusammengepackt auf den Dachträger und los geht´s. Du kannst nahezu überall ins Wasser, mußt keine teuren Slipanlagen beanspruchen, das Teil ist schnell aufgebaut......


----------



## HD4ever (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Platz für´s Boot*



			
				AKor74 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du den Platz zu Hause hast, dann nimm doch eine Schlauchyacht. Die kommt in den Kofferraum oder zusammengepackt auf den Dachträger und los geht´s. Du kannst nahezu überall ins Wasser, mußt keine teuren Slipanlagen beanspruchen, das Teil ist schnell aufgebaut......



hatte mal ne Schlauchyacht !
war alles andere als begeistert davon.....
das Boot + Zubehör wie die Platten für den Holzboden + Motor usw füllten den Kofferraum meines Kombies schon fast komplett aus.... die Schlepperei des ganzen Zeugs ans Wasser hab ich auch nur 3 mal gemacht und so schnell fand ich das auch nicht mit dem Aufbau.. ....   |uhoh:
nun auchn Trailer mitn GFK Boot !!!    :q wohl Geschmackssache....


----------



## guifri (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Platz für´s Boot*

@akor74

nein, eine schlauchyacht kommt für mich nicht in frage...

ich muss aufgrund der bootsgröße trailern.


@dolfin, da hast du sicherlich recht.

getrailert wird das boot ja in jedem fall. 

ich bin lediglich der ansicht, dass ostwind am seltensten vorkommt und von daher die notwendigkeit andere gebiete aufzusuchen von der wahrscheinlichkeit die seltenste variante ist? (ich lass mich gerne eines besseren belehren, sollte ich hier irren)


zudem ist, wenn ich mit familie unterwegs bin, die gegend um niendorf, sierksdorf, neustadt die familienfreundlichste variante (hansapark, sealife in timmendorf, travemünde ist schnell erreichbar etc.)...


----------



## HD4ever (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Platz für´s Boot*

Also hier in Hamburg direkt weiß zumindest ich so nichts weiter....
und wenn dann bestimmt schön teuer....
am besten ja irgendwo beim Bauern inner Scheune oder so...  
drück die Daumen das du was findest !


----------



## gerstmichel (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Platz für´s Boot*

Hi Guifri,

recht hast du, das mit dem Ostwind ist ehr seltener, und dann noch so, dass man mit dem Boot nicht raus könnte? Naja, dafür das Boot in HH lagern halte ich für nicht notwendig.

Welche Ansprüche hast du denn an einem Lagerplatz?
(Wasser, Strom, Heizung)
Wann soll das Boot dort liegen?
(Nur Saison, auch Winter?)
Wäre zum Beispiel ein Scheunenplatz OK, oder sollte es eine Halle sein?

Ich habe zwar adhoc nichts für dich, aber wenn man die Rahmenbedingungen kennt, dann kann man gezielt suchen.

Du könntest auch für den Zweck eine Annonce in der Sonntagsausgabe der Lübecker Nachrichten veröffentlichen.

Wie groß soll das Boot denn werden? Wie sind die zu erwartenden Abmasse inkl. Trailer?

Lass mal hören.

Gruss,
Michael

Süsel, 2. Reihe hinter Haffkrug und Sierksdorf


----------



## Nordlicht (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Platz für´s Boot*

hier auf der insel hat jedere zweite bauer eine halle für wohnwagen oder boote.
am bekanntesten sind ludolf schröder in sahrensdorf und weiland in burkstaaken.


----------



## guifri (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Platz für´s Boot*

hallo,

meine ansprüche:

die maße? genau hab ich´s noch nicht nachgemessen, aber ich bräuchte so  ca. 8m mal 3m Platz und muss logischerweise mit dem auto ranfahren und rangieren können.

ganzjährige unterkunft,
strom und wasseranschluss sollte schon greifbar sein.

scheune oder halle ist mir wurst, wenn´s überdacht und abgeschlossen ist, reicht das.

@nordlicht:

weißt du, was die so eurotechnisch nehmen?


----------



## gerstmichel (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Platz für´s Boot*

Schau mal hier: http://www.ln-online.de/anzeigen/anzeigen_suche.php?markt=39

oder gib da selbst ein Gesuche auf. Das scheint mir das Beste zu sein.

Gruss,
Michael


----------



## Dxlfxn (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Platz für´s Boot*

Naja, es kommt schon drauf an, wann man fischt. Ich beginne mein echtes Angeljahr zumeist Mitte Oktober und fahre dann regelmäßig bis Ende April. Da gibts reichlich Ostwind.
Ist aber nicht nur der Wind. Es gibt doch viel Faktoren und persönlcih finde ich es schade, sich bei einem Trailerboot zu sehr festzulegen. Ab Hamburg oder Hamburg Umland (ich muß ja mein Boot nicht im zentrum parken!) ist der Unterschied zwischen den verschiedenen Revieren nicht mehr so groß.
Sommerangeln ist da sicher etwas anderes - und Familie dabei sicher auch...


----------



## guifri (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Platz für´s Boot*

@dolfin

kann schon sein, dass ich evtl. mal im winter fahren werde...aber ich befürchte, ich bin eher der schönwetter-angler....

zumal ich (noch) kein troller bin


----------



## quicksilver540 (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Platz für´s Boot*

Moin moin aus Hamburg,also das mit dem Ostwind ist die letzten jahre nicht zu unterschätzen(auch im Sommer).Wenn du dich auf eine Küstenseite festlegst wirstdu sehr häufig nicht rauskommen.Für mich als Hamburger mag es gehen aber wenn ich so eine Anreise hätte wie du würde ich mir alle Optionen offen halten.Habe leider das Gefühl das es mit dem Wind hier oben immer schlimmer wird.Du solltest den Vorschlag das Boot etwas tiefer zu deponieren wirklich überlegen .Gruss Marco


----------



## Käptn Ahab (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Platz für´s Boot*

Hallo Guifri

Ich kann Quicki und Dolfin nur zustimmen was die Ortswahl fürs Boot angeht!!!

Ansonsten würde mich interessieren was für ein Boot es bei dir geworden ist???
Vielleicht kannste ja mal ein FOTO einstellen!!!

Gruß


----------



## langelandsklaus (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Platz für´s Boot*

Hallo Guido,

erst mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum SBFS !

Das was meine vorposter geschrieben haben, sehe ich genau so !



			
				Käptn Ahab schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Guifri
> 
> Ich kann Quicki und Dolfin nur zustimmen was die Ortswahl fürs Boot angeht!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## guifri (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Platz für´s Boot*

es ist ein gebrauchtes habkajütboot (fabrikat unbekannt) 6 mal 2 m aus gfk(halbgleiter mit einem top gewarteten honda90 ps - viertakter) geworden.

hab´s von boardie ansgar gekauft.

fotos hab ich noch nicht im pc geladen...

probefahrt steht noch aus, da es samstag windtechnisch keinen richtigen spaß gebracht hätte.


----------



## guifri (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Platz für´s Boot*

moin,

hier mal ein foto vom neuerwerb. |stolz: 

bei meiner jungfernfahrt hatte ich leider keine cam dabei.

vielen dank noch mal an ansgar für die freundliche unterstützung  |wavey:


----------



## Lachsy (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Platz für´s Boot*

glückwunsch zu deinem Boot. und immer ne handbreit wasser unterm Kiel.

Wünsche dir viel spaß auf der ostsee und mögen viele Dorsche und mefos bei dir im boot landen 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Mac Gill (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Platz für´s Boot*

Wie oft fährst du damit wirklich zur Ostsee -> und wie oft hättest du die Möglichkeit hier in der Gegend zu fahren. Aus Düsseldorf bist du doch auch Ruckzuck in NL an den Maasplassen.
Ist auch mit Familie eine SuperSommergeschichte. Da gibt es zahlreiche Marinas-> wo du das Boot auch mal ein paar Wochen im Wasser lassen kannst.

Weiterhin bist du auch mal schnell an der NL-Nordseeküste in Zeeland.

Ich denke, da würde ich mir die Bürde auferlegen, das Boot mit an die Ostsee zu schleppen, damit ich die restliche Zeit des Jahres die anderen Optionen offen habe.


----------



## addy123 (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Platz für´s Boot*



			
				Mac Gill schrieb:
			
		

> Wie oft fährst du damit wirklich zur Ostsee -> und wie oft hättest du die Möglichkeit hier in der Gegend zu fahren. Aus Düsseldorf bist du doch auch Ruckzuck in NL an den Maasplassen.
> Ist auch mit Familie eine SuperSommergeschichte. Da gibt es zahlreiche Marinas-> wo du das Boot auch mal ein paar Wochen im Wasser lassen kannst.
> 
> Weiterhin bist du auch mal schnell an der NL-Nordseeküste in Zeeland.
> ...


 
Hallo quifri!
Ich sehe es genauso wie Mac Gill. Habe mir vor kurzem auch ein kleines Boot zugelegt, speziell wegen Langeland. Vorige Woche bin ich damit schon auf der Lahn gewesen, nur mal mit Frau und meinem Kollegen eine kleine Spazierfahrt mit Essen unternehmen. Hat soviel Spass gemacht, dass ich diesen Sonntag wieder auf die Lahn muss.
Ich muss mit meinem Boot 920km bis Langeland fahren. Mit 80 km/h, na und!
Ich habe da Urlaub und alle Zeit der Welt. Sonst habe ich 10-12 Std gebraucht, in Zukunft rechne ich dann eben 2 Stunden mehr ein. Aber behalte das Boot bei Dir in der Nähe, dann bist Du auch flexibler. Deine Familie wird Dir so einen spontanen Sonntagsausflug mit dem Boot auch danken (Denke ich zumindest)!
|wavey:


----------



## addy123 (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Platz für´s Boot*

PS: Rechne mal den Zeitaufwand, wenn das Boot mit einem Umweg von nur 50km geholt werden muss!? Dann ist es vielleicht nicht "gewartet"? Du setzt es am Urlaubsort ein und erlebst eine Überraschung weil der Motor nicht mehr will. Ich kann mich zu Hause um mein Bootche kümmern. Einmal im Jahr bringe ich es sowieso in die Werkstatt zum Checkup. Dann erlebe ich (hoffentlich) keine Überraschung!?

Gruß Addy|wavey:


----------



## guifri (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Platz für´s Boot*

hallo leute,

mit dem platz ist soweit schon mal vorgeregelt.

ich will hier nicht boot fahren. basta |supergri 

hab eh keinen binnenschein. die ostsee ist nun mal mein "lieblingsrevier" und ich will nicht die hälfte der freizeit auf der autobahn verbringen. ich fahre mehrmals im jahr nur für´s wochenende zur ostsee (bisher halt auf´m kutter).

wenn ich freitags hochdüse, habe ich sams- und sonntag zum angeln. und bei mir fängt als selbstfahrer der urlaub meistens erst am zielort an.

zumal wenn ich wie letzen sonntag früh morgens hochfahre, kann ich meinen wagen auch mal richtig ausfahren. da hatte ich bei einer strecke von gut 5oo km einen schnitt von 160 km/h, völlig stressfrei und nicht wie ein jeck hinterm steuer sitzend. das hätte ich mit boot am haken nie!


und wegen der geschichte mit zentral in hamburg und je nach wind revier flexibel anfahren, ist nicht meine wahl.

das boot soll trocken stehen und trotzdem schnell im wasser sein.

so wie es aussieht, habe ich dafür auch eine gute lösung gefunden. werde das boot in großenbrode beim bauern unterstellen und mir ne jahresslipkarte holen. das boot warten lassen, kann ich auch da oben. schwieriger wird´s halt, wenn ich "umbauten" selbst vornehmen will. dann kann ich´s im winter aber immer noch nach hause schleppen.

und wenn mir das alles nicht gefällt oder großenbrode mir zu langweilig wird, such ich mir eine neue lösung


----------

